# Broken Spine



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

So I recently noticed that my year-old Vermiculated Synodontis has a chipped pectoral spine. I was wondering if this would just naturally grow back or if there's a specific treatment that I could use. Any help is appreciated 

_-Kashmir-_


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

They spine will stay that way. There is nothing that can be done, sorry.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I had the same thing happen with my platy. She got really skinny but lived for a good 4 months and then passed away..


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

Aw man =/ btw the fin that it's attached to looks a tad torn; is there anything that I can do to help it grow out?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

some spikes are bony, those don't grow back. But the soft rays in the fins do. A lot of people recommend melafix, but really time and clean water usually does the trick. Watch for signs something is biting it or that its infected (white fuzz, red lines).


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I have swordtail female who has a curved / broken spine, have rad up about it abit, there is no known cure for it. My swordtail seems to live with it, she eats very well, she's growing.

I do have a concern though, i have read that these fish should not be allowed to reproduce as the condition is thought to be caused by in-breeding or disease. The thing is my female has a big dark gravid spot for the last 1 and a half months. 

I don't know if she will give birth and if she does, what do i do with the fry?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

sq33qs said:


> I have swordtail female who has a curved / broken spine, have rad up about it abit, there is no known cure for it. My swordtail seems to live with it, she eats very well, she's growing.
> 
> I do have a concern though, i have read that these fish should not be allowed to reproduce as the condition is thought to be caused by in-breeding or disease. The thing is my female has a big dark gravid spot for the last 1 and a half months.
> 
> I don't know if she will give birth and if she does, what do i do with the fry?


this is a different thing he is talking about. He is talking about one of the spikes on the dorsal fin. Like on a pleco on the top fin if you look at it its made up of little bony spines connected by a thin skin like membrane one of those spikes is broken. they sometimes get broken from getting caught in a net at a fish store and the employees will yank them off breaking their spine that is stuck and sometimes other fish will chew them off. and yeah you shouldn't let a fish with a spinal disorder bread it just leads to more fish with bent backs and they just have to suffer. i personally usually euthenize the fish when they have this condition just so they dont have to live like that and so i dont end up with more.


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> this is a different thing he is talking about. He is talking about one of the spikes on the dorsal fin. Like on a pleco on the top fin if you look at it its made up of little bony spines connected by a thin skin like membrane one of those spikes is broken. they sometimes get broken from getting caught in a net at a fish store and the employees will yank them off breaking their spine that is stuck and sometimes other fish will chew them off. and yeah you shouldn't let a fish with a spinal disorder bread it just leads to more fish with bent backs and they just have to suffer. i personally usually euthenize the fish when they have this condition just so they dont have to live like that and so i dont end up with more.


I should have phrased my question a tad better xD Revolution's right; I was talking about the barb on the pectoral fin. Today I noticed some regrowth on it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fish with bend spines often get worse with pregnancy (more weight and they give minerals to the fry) and sometimes have a hard time after giving birth. Nothing you can do. About the only livebearer contraceptive is separating the sexes and waiting months.

Bent spines can also be do to illness or malnutrition, but its not "good Practice" to let affected fish breed in case of a genetic component. If you don't take steps to save fry, they will usually be eaten by other fish.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

emc7 said:


> fish with bend spines often get worse with pregnancy (more weight and they give minerals to the fry) and sometimes have a hard time after giving birth. Nothing you can do. About the only livebearer contraceptive is separating the sexes and waiting months.
> 
> Bent spines can also be do to illness or malnutrition, but its not "good Practice" to let affected fish breed in case of a genetic component. If you don't take steps to save fry, they will usually be eaten by other fish.


yeah ive had guppies who seem perfectly normal until getting pregnant then it seems to bend really bad soon as they do.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry, my mis-understanding. But thanks for the advice.


----------

